# American Pie is Getting a Reboot?



## illmatic (Feb 18, 2010)

> Break out the webcams and apple pie: The antics of Chuck, Stifler and the rest of the "American Pie" crew could be coming back to theaters.
> 
> Universal, which made and distributed the pop-phenomenon original, is developing a new version with an eye toward resetting the property as a theatrical franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

*turns into Martial*

NOOO MOOOORE REBOOOOOOTS. D:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2010)

in this decade we recycle movies.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2010)

whats up with the reboots lately, cant ppl think of new stuff.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> whats up with the reboots lately, cant ppl think of new stuff.


obviously not. i don't know why a teen flick needs to be rebooted. all you need is awkward teenagers and girls flashing their tits.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

At first I thought it was going to be another one of the Straight-to-DVD movies.  Anyway if they bring back enough of the original cast, then I think it could be pretty awesome.  I loved American Wedding, it was my favorite actually out of the main 3 movies.  Would like to see what they come up with, perhaps they are going to try and have a kid and then the others will be settling down


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2010)

Its because Hollywood is just interested in making money, and people are too stupid to resist it........


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay America. The land of wasting millions of dollars on shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, just what the world needs. More mind-numbing tripe shown over and over again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Man, what happened to originality?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Man, what happened to originality?



It died alongside the majority of good stories.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

American Pie wasn't even that good of a movie.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Feb 19, 2010)

I would think American Pie would be the new National Lampoon.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

This is going to be a waste of film.


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

Koolaidbtnh said:


> I would think American Pie would be the new National Lampoon.



hmm. this.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2010)

I loved AP1-3 but after that the direct to dvd ones suck so if the reboot brings old cast back I'm down with that.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Feb 19, 2010)

This and Porky's...two of my favorite over the top sex comedies getting reboots for no good reason.  Is "reboot" the buzz word in the movie industry over the past few years?  "Hey, lads, it worked with Batman and Star Trek.  Let's try it with something else."  Does American Pie even need a reboot?  People who watch these types of comedies at least have a general idea of what American Pie or its many spinoffs are about.

Incidentally, if they're going to reset these two classics, they at least better not touch Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2010)

MORE FUCKING REBOOTS?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Does not compute.

Rebooting a franchise like Spider-Man makes sense. They start over with a canon source material and make it better.

But this is just a random-ass movie series. What the fuck?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2010)

If there is anyone to blame, blame yourselves. When demand for unnecessary reboots of movies that aren't that old become popular(Spiderman/Superman, do you think studios care if there is a source material or not?), they think they can get away with remaking anything.

Just as I said.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 19, 2010)

This is nuts. terrible movie. 
though good at the box office, it seems


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally, I blame MartialHorror for single-handidly keeping Hollywood in business.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I loved AP1-3 but after that the direct to dvd ones suck so if the reboot brings old cast back I'm down with that.



This           .


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Personally, I blame MartialHorror for single-handidly keeping Hollywood in business.



Yea. This.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nothing can beat the original humor and vulgarity that came from American Pie.


----------



## Bart (Feb 20, 2010)

It's not a reboot, it's a sequel 



> Universal Pictures has hired ‘Harold and Kumar’ screenwriters Jon Hurwitz and Hayden Schlossberg to pen a new theatrical movie in the ‘American Pie’ franchise, the LA Times reported on February 18. The studio hopes to reboot the original trilogy, whose last theatrical release was 2003’s ‘American Wedding.’ Four direct-to-DVD ‘American Pie Presents:’ sequels have been released since, but to little acclaim.
> 
> The new movie would be the fourth installment in the original ‘American Pie’ series, after 1999’s ‘American Pie,’ 2001’s ‘American Pie 2′ and ‘American Wedding.’ Rather than be a reboot of the original, it would be a sequel to ‘American Wedding,’ picking up where that movie left off and focusing on the original characters. The ‘American Pie Presents:’ sequels only featured a couple of the characters from the original trilogy as minor characters, and instead focused on family members of Seann William Scott’s Stifler character.
> 
> Universal hopes to get back most, if not all, of the original trilogy’s cast, which also includes Jason Biggs, Shannon Elizabeth, Tara Reid and Alyson Hannigan, who is one of the only actors to achieve post-’American Pie’ fame in the hit CBS comedy ‘How I Met Your Mother.’ However, none of the actors have been confirmed yet.


From:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2010)

MH you are being silly, neither of the Spiderman or Superman franchise's have yet proven that the reboots will work, most of the 80s reboots have failed miserably in the box office so you can't blame people, when noone asked for a reboot. Its just evidence that the studios won't take any chances and are recycling movies that are a decade old.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

> Four direct-to-DVD ‘American Pie Presents:’ sequels have been released since, but to little acclaim.



Because they suck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH you are being silly, neither of the Spiderman or Superman franchise's have yet proven that the reboots will work, most of the 80s reboots have failed miserably in the box office so you can't blame people, when noone asked for a reboot. Its just evidence that the studios won't take any chances and are recycling movies that are a decade old.



Im not really sure what you're saying. For some reason, studios think reboots will be bigger than sequels when the reboots are being released at a sequels pace.. Hulk and Punisher proved this to be wrong.

But with the fan hype, studios will presume that they have a gold mine of reboots waiting.

If they do another Superman and it underperforms(like I personally think it will), then they'll just say "let's do it again". Because they wont understand why the fanhype and the BO returns are at odds with eachother.

As proof that reboot whoring has reached an all time low, they have started this trend of naming sequels like they are reboots.

Instead of "Final Destination 4", it's "The Final Destination". Instead of "Fast and the Furious 4" it's "Fast and Furious". For some reason, they think fans want reboots because fanhype for certain reboots is strong.

I can kind of understand Superman. But Spiderman? I mean, sure, Spiderman 3 was a misstep, but it wasn't bad enough to require them to start over, especially as Spiderman 2 is one of the most hailed comic book movies out there. If they did a Spiderman 4, I think it would do just as well....

Spiderman 3, while not being good, wasn't bad enough to really affect box office returns. It wasn't "Batman and Robin" bad. I think if Spiderman 4 was better, we'd easily forgive it.

But fans are squealing like Twilight fangirls for it to be remade. I can see the appeal if you're a comic book fan, but you dont realize the affect it will have on cinema.

I say wait another 10 years to reboot, so it has relevance to a new audience. The reason why "Incredible Hulk" didn't do that great was because Hulk 03 was made for the current audience. 


actually, I think Ill start a thread, disproving how rebooting sucks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 20, 2010)

Reboots, Reboots, reboots. Rob Zombies Halloween sucked. Michael Bay's Friday The 13th sucked. The remake of My Bloody Valentine sucked.
I personally think reboots are horrible. Although I did love Punisher:Warzone, for the sheer amount of violence and not a emotional conflicted Punisher. There's hardly any originality in movies anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if they decided to remake The Silence of The Lambs.
But then I'd have to go on a wild shooting spree.


----------



## Bart (Feb 20, 2010)

American Pie is not getting a reboot! It's a sequel.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about this. It'll be so unusual to see someone else play Stifler or Jim. Those two were cast almost perfectly. I honestly don't see those two as replaceable. It would be interesting to see them play different characters though.


----------



## Bart (Feb 21, 2010)

I cannot wait to Sean William Scott, and hopefully Oz will be back!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Of all the things to reboot, what the hell?


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 21, 2010)

What a waste. Although, you can't really fault them for pumping so many movies out. Teens are always there to make a fortune off of. When you consider the fact that 18 year olds were only seven when the original came out, we see just how untapped their target audience may be. Add that to those who were fans of the original and its easy to see how this film could actually be successful.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Jim's character already has a kid now anyway, Eugene Levy is like the only person who seems to have done them all.


----------



## Bart (Mar 3, 2010)

> Out doing press for the "New Moon" DVD/Blu-ray release later this month, director Chris Weitz tells Movieweb that the upcoming fourth "American Pie" feature will go by the title "American Reunion".
> 
> Weitz says "I know that Universal wants to do it. We want to be involved in it. Because of the affection we hold for the story and the characters. We want to get as many former cast members back as possible." Weitz specifically states that list would include "Star Trek" and "FlashForward" star John Cho who had a small role in the original trilogy - "it would be great if we could get him back."
> 
> Weitz also joked that the film could go the 3D route, but for the most part it "would be about the nostalgia element. For the time that it came out, for how people felt when they first saw it and now to experience it again with all the pathos and humor that implies."





Woh John Cho could come back!


----------

